# Does Everyone Have To Winterize? & Leveling



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

I am sorry that I have little to contribute to this site thusfar since I just got the coach a few days ago... I feel like a leach asking all these questions!

Where I live in No. Cal. it only dips into freezing temperatures maybe ten days a year. Does the coach have to be "winterized", or can I just drain all the tanks?

Also, the dealer told me the jacks on the outback are "stabilizer" not "leveling" jacks, meaning I have to level it some other way. Can you add leveling jacks? or do you just use the old drive up onto different sizes of wood blocks method?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Your best bet would be to use blocks under the wheels to level side to side and use the tongue jack to level front to back. You shouldn't try to level from the corners with jacks as it could twist the frame of the coach.

I would take the safe route and winterize.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Josh,

Don't worry about all the questions! How else are you gonna learn? I also have a lot, but fortunately, y'all ask them before I get around to it. shy

I do have a question that piggy-backs on your stabilizing question, though. I'm sure one of our Outbackers has the answer..............

Does your TT bounce once you get it leveled and set up? I tighten the stabilizer jacks about a half-turn again once they're down, but my TT seems to bounce whenever someone walks around in it. Is that normal?









Thanks,
Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Josh, and if you're concerned you could just blow out the lines with compressed air and pour a cup of antifreeze down each sink to protect the trap. However, if the temp rises above freezing during the day you will likely be OK without winterizing.

I level (side to side)at home with those yellow plastic stacking blocks you can get at Camping World. They're light and easy to store and handle. No splinters!. Just roll your rig up onto them on the low side until level side to side. Then level front to back using your tongue jack. When you're all flat then put down the stabilizers to keep it from rockn' and rollin







Yes they are for stabilizing only. I usually turn them down until they are snug then tweak them about another 1/2 to full turn to get them tight.

Good Luck!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW, three replies all in the same minute







Gotta love this place


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark,

In answer to your "bounce" question, you might want to try some wheel chocks if you don't already have them. There's been numerous posts here and on other sites about where to buy or how to build them. I built a set from treated 4x4's and they do seem to help. The other option might be to put a pair of those lightweight aluminum jack stands under the frame near the wheels. Problem is the center of the camper is always going to be supported by springs and tires that will, by nature, bounce.

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh,

I have the same issue with the bouncing. If you try any of these and they work well please re-post and let us know. I am going to build a pair of the 4X4 treated wood chocks myself. I figure I'll build those for much less than buying a pair and hopefully get the desired result.

In terms of winterizing. I winterized this past weekend. With the expception of having some difficulty with the winterization kit I was given by my dealer, the process takes no time is very simple. I would recommend doing it just in case you get a really cold snap this year.

Jason


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

You all are the BEST!!! Thanks for the answers. I am going to take the unit out next week (I can't just look at it after just bringing it home!!!), and the forecast calls for nothing less than 43 degrees at night until then. So I think I will winterize when I get back.

The leveling answers are what I expected. I guess I was used to my grandparents-in-law who have auto leveling hydraulic jacks... pretty nice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Greg,

Thanks for the input. I never even thought about the center of the TT bouncing from the springs and such. shy I might just try the jacks. I use a kind of home-made wheel chock (blocks of wood stuck against the back and front of the tires) but maybe I'll try some real chocks, too.

The bounce isn't that bad, but now at least I know what to do about it.









Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I like the plastic levellers. You can buy them cheap from Camping World and I've seen them on eBay a couple of times. As for the stabilizing jacks I am not particularly impressed with them but they are the price you pay for a light-weight unit. I have read on this forum that even if you replace the stabilizers with real screw-jacks you still get bounce. I have just learned to think of it as a rhythmic rocking to lull me to sleep.

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Josh,

You could've decided not to ask any questions, let the freeze come, bust all your water lines and holding tanks, spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars fixing, etc, etc.

I'd rather be a leech, anyday. A SMART leech. We've all been there, my friend.

I do what CA Jim does. 1/2 extra turn.

You know what they say, "If the trailers rockin..."

(Did I say that?) shy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I find that on blacktop or on gravel, a 2x4 block of wood underneath the stabilizer jack seems to help as well. If you just crank the jack down to the pavement, it will want to slide in and out against the pavement when you walk around inside. The blocks of wood seem to help the jack pad grip better. I just took four scraps about 8 inches long and threw them in the storage compartment for that.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think'll you'l find that the reason most of the more experienced campers are on this site is because they enjoy helping their fellow Rv'ers, so don't be bashful about asking questions.

I live in an area that doesn't freeze very often and I don't winterize other than draining the H/W heater and emptying the tanks. The temperature hit 19 degrees two nights ago and was below freezing for over 12 hours. It normally takes sustained below freezing temperatures to cause any damage to pipes that are enclosed as in RVs. Of course if you feel more comfortable having done some winterizing, then by all means do it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree with Glenn.

If you truly only get on average of 10 times per year of below freezing weather then I would just run the heater on those days instead of winterizing or just blow the lines out. The items I would be most concerned about are the exterior items such as the outdoor shower, the 2 low point drains and fresh water tank drain.

It would have to get pretty cold for an extended time for the drain traps to freeze and even colder for you to worry about the Hot Water heater freezing.

Even though its not difficult I wish I did not have to winterize. Unfortunately its been quite cold in Central VA lately. Down to 14 the other night.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I live 60 miles north of San Fran and i don't winterize two years and no problems.
As for stabilizing I recheck the jacks a few hours after it's all set up and resinch the jack. If they are on gravel or ground they somtimes settel and become loose
I also use wood blocks under mine.

jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Since I live in the Northeast, skipping winterizing is out of the question for me. As far as the bounce, I made a set of chocks out of some scrap 4x4's, some 1/2" threaded rod, a few nuts, and some washers, that I had laying around the garage. I know have two locking wheel chocks that lock the wheels, and reduce (but not eliminate) much of the movement. I also add the 1/2 after ground contact on the corner stabilizers. After the first night, I also go around and check and adjust the corners for any settling.

Tim

Here is a link to a photo. My locking chocks

If the link doesn't work, the photos are located in the OLD gallery, under my name.


----------

